# Dave Matthews Band: Live in Piedmont Park



## HomeTeam

One thing that's always great about DMB DVD's is how great they're shot. I use the Central Park DVD as a demo DVD at work and I've had many compliment on how great the picture is and it really does help determine whether or not they buy the tv, better than other ones we put in.

Anyways, this one was from their recent show in Piedmont Park in Atlanta. I wanted to go to this but sadly it sold out, but thankfully they recorded this in HD for a DVD release and was shown on TV as well. As far as I know it wasn't released on Blu-Ray yet, so I got the DVD version and just like many of their other shows, visually great. And just like their other shows, they put on a great show and it shows. Its always great to hear their version of "All Along the Watchtower" 

If you're a fan of DMB, I recommend this one.


----------



## vicmacb

I am a big fan and will keep my eyes open for this one. Is it a single or double dvd


----------



## DRB

It's too bad Matthews can't enlist Warren Haynes for all of these productions. "Cortez the Killer" is _killer_ on the "The Central Park Concert". But you can be certain I'll check this one out, too.


----------



## HomeTeam

vicmacb said:


> I am a big fan and will keep my eyes open for this one. Is it a single or double dvd


Double DVD.

Here's the setlist

Disc 1. 

1. One Sweet World
2. Two Step
3. Cornbread
4. Don't Drink the Water
5. You Might Die Trying
6. Grey Street
7. #27
8. What Would You Say
9. Melissa
10. Louisana Bayou
11. The Dreaming Tree
12. Eh Hee

Disc 2.

1. So Much To Say
2. Anyone Seen the Bridge
3. Too Much
4. #40
5. Warehouse
6. Stay (Wasting Time)
7. All Along the Watchtower
8. Ants Marching


----------



## vicmacb

Nice set. How new is th DVD set. Just out this month????


----------



## HomeTeam

Somewhat new, it came out this past December.


----------



## brandonnash

They've been showing it on the comcast HD music channel. I think it's been on MHD. I haven't got to watch it yet, but I like any of Dave Matthews concerts in HD.


----------

